# se calhar ?



## alf62

Oi!
Preciso de vossa ajuda.
Como é que eu posso traduzir (ao espanhol) " se calhar" no seguinte texto de Alice Vieira? As definições do meu dicionário naõ me ajudam e naõ percebo estas frases.
_A menina é muito nova, e *se calhar* naõ sabe estas coisas,.....
*Se calhar* essa escola hoje até já nem existe, se calhar já fechou,....
Muito obrigado
Alf62
Espanha
_


----------



## Vanda

Vou dar-lhe alguns sinônimos para calhar, o que calhar (der certo, acertar, convir) você usa.  

calhar- convir / acontecer, acertar / coincidir

Do dicionário espanhol:
_vi _coincidir, ser oportuno, conveniente, adecuado. *vir a calhar* como anillo al dedo.

E aqui no WR.

_A menina é muito nova, e *se calhar* naõ sabe estas coisas,....._

_Nesta frase eu diria: e pode ser que não saiba estas coisas...

*Se calhar* essa escola hoje até já nem existe, se calhar já fechou,....

E nesta eu diria: Pode ser que essa escola hoje, até já nem existe, pode ser/ vai ver que já fechou.

_Desde que você dê a idéia acima, poderá usar o termo em espanhol que calhe/ que sirva/ que seja adequado.


----------



## Lusitania

ou então substituir apenas por talvez?


----------



## nusa

Oi!
Yo utilizaría mejor "*quizás*".
Comprimentos.


----------



## magdala

Sí, quizás o a lo mejor, tal vez...


----------



## lnieves

Hola, estoy tratando de traducir un texto del portugués al español. Ya está casi todo listo excepto por una frase:  «e se calhar não tem mesmo» Lo mejor a lo que he podido llegar es: «Y puede ser que sea cierto». El párrafo completo es:

_«__Outsider_, iconoclasta, um segunda-linha: alguns dos epítetos dirigidos a Ron Paul, significando que o republicano não tem a mínima hipótese de ser nomeado candidato à presidência pelo partido do elefante. E se calhar não tem mesmo.»

¿Es correcta mi traducción de esa última frase?

Saludos y de antemano, muchas gracias.


----------



## Mangato

Creo que que puede traducirse, por si acaso.  L0s gallego-hablantes utilizamos un término parecido. _*Se cadra (*si conviene*)*_

*Saludos*

*MG*


----------



## Outsider

Su traducción es buena, lnieves, pero también podría ser «... significando que el candidato republicano no tiene ninguna posibilidad de ser nomeado a la presidencia por el partido del elefante. Y de hecho tal vez (¿quizás?) no la tiene (¿tenga?)».


----------



## Tomby

Novamente a minha luta com o verbo "calhar".
Conheço o significado de "se calhar..." mas noutros contextos é difícil de compreender para mim. 
Vejam o seguinte exemplo, por favor: 
"Para um bocado de sentimento nos sermões da Semana Santa, *está a calhar*!" (Eça de Queirós). 
Será que alguém possa me ajudar? 
Grato a todos vocês de antemão! 
TT.


----------



## Macunaíma

Assim, de supetão e sem mais contexto, eu diria que "está a calhar" quer dizer "fica bem, está apropriado".

_Calhar_ é muito mais usado em Portugal. Aqui no Brasil usa-se quase que exclusivamente nas formas "vir a calhar" (resultar oportuno, conveniente) e "calhar que" (dar-se fortuitamente que).


----------



## andre luis

*Dicionário* inFormal: *calhar*-
No link acima há bons exemplos.


----------



## Fluteroo

Achei mais outra trilha http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=297618 e sei tambén que é muito usada nestes dias no Galego, dai que não me confunda. Os sermões a calhar, são os que estan sendo ouvidos com atenção e influenciando a freguesía e se não calharem, seriam logo esquecidos, traduziriao ao Espanhol como Si cuadra, si se puede,si cabe, si cuaja, si se me permite.  E a primeira vez que vejo a palabra saida da caneta do mestre de Coimbra.


----------



## Mangato

Fluteroo said:


> Achei mais outra trilha http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=297618 e sei tambén que é muito usada nestes dias no Galego, dai que não me confunda. Os sermões a calhar, são os que estan sendo ouvidos com atenção e influenciando a freguesía e se não calharem, seriam logo esquecidos, traduziriao ao Espanhol como Si cuadra, si se puede,si cabe, si cuaja, si se me permite. E a primeira vez que vejo a palabra saida da caneta do mestre de Coimbra.


 
Boa noite amigo. Agora que você faz o comentario, acredito que começo a comprender.

No galego do norte acho que nunca ouvi  a expressão se calhar, ússase a equivalente *se cadra* (si encaja). Lá o futuro do conjuntivo ússase pouco na linguagem da rúa.

No sul, sim.  Ússase *se iso callar*, e ainda mais,  *se iso callase* ( si eso coagulase) no senso de consolidar

Cumprimentos a todos. 

MG


----------



## Naticruz

alf62 said:


> Oi!
> Preciso de vossa ajuda.
> Como é que eu posso traduzir (ao espanhol) " se calhar" no seguinte texto de Alice Vieira? As definições do meu dicionário naõ me ajudam e naõ percebo estas frases.
> _A menina é muito nova, e *se calhar* naõ sabe estas coisas,....._
> _*Se calhar* essa escola hoje até já nem existe, se calhar já fechou,...._
> _Muito obrigado_
> _Alf62_
> _Espanha_


Alice Vieira é uma escritora portuguesa, natural de Lisboa. Em Portugal, o «*Se calhar»* contido no texto, corresponde ao espanhol *tal vez, *já referido por outros interventores.

Outras traduções possíveis são *quizás*, *a lo mejor *ya citadas por Magdala e mais literária, *eventualmente. *Esta última, nesta circunstância, não me parece apropriada porque o texto parece ser uma conversação informal.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Alandria

Macunaíma said:


> Assim, de supetão e sem mais contexto, eu diria que "está a calhar" quer dizer "fica bem, está apropriado".
> 
> _Calhar_ é muito mais usado em Portugal. Aqui no Brasil usa-se quase que exclusivamente nas formas "vir a calhar" (resultar oportuno, conveniente) e "calhar que" (dar-se fortuitamente que).



Concordo com você, "se calhar" é mais usado em Portugal e eu sempre associei com "talvez". O resto você já explicou. Isso me lembra outro verbo que é usado com outro sentido em Portugal, como o "Perceber", mas isso já são _cenas do próximo tópico_.


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Eu ouvia com frequência em Goiânia , capital de Goiás quando morei lá.
Vejam o link abaixo:
http://www.dicionarioinformal.com.br/definicao.php?palavra=calhar&id=420

Abraços,


----------



## andre luis

Orquídea Selvagem ,se calhar, é o mesmo link que eu postei,rssss.


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Ok André desculpe.
Num forum assim sempre cabe mais um.
Abraços


----------

